# Very swollen leg!! How much aspirin?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So my registered Nubian 3 month old buck injured his leg yesterday.  He was on his rope, and got it tangled around his leg really tight and then somehow flipped himself onto his back. I heard him crying and ran to go get him. I put him in a pen with water, food, and grain; and his leg isn't broken, but I think he must have pulled/twisted it. He is all right except for his leg (Thank goodness!!) but this morning it is VERY swollen. What can I do for him? I heard Tylenol is bad for goats, so what can I do to reduce the swelling? Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tarzan injured his leg! What can I give him?*

How much aspirin should I give him? He weighs about 50 pounds I think. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Frosty... I was giving my 75lb doe 8/325mg aspirins for her arthritis. A 20lb goat can have up to 1000mg of aspirin.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

One of the more experienced goat people on here, correct me if I'm wrong, but you could try putting a liniment on the hurt leg...it might help reduce the swelling. I use aloe vera gel with a few drops of peppermint essential oil, but you could probably find a more powerful one at a horse supply store. That's just my suggestion. =) I hope he gets better soon! How is he doing today?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's doing better! Thanks! I have been giving him 4 aspirins, twice a day, and the swelling has gone down a lot! It's still a little swollen, but much better. He is putting weight on it, and is doing great mentally! So that's good!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Great! I'm glad to hear that he's doing better. Sounds like he's on the mend. =D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great to hear..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup! Almost no swelling today, and he's very energetic! :leap:


----------

